# Mehrere Videos auf eine DVD brennen?



## huntertech (2. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich nehme des Öfteren mal Fernsehsendungen auf und da diese lediglich 300-400 MB groß sind (im Netz aufgenommen, Qualität ist nich soo berauschend), möchte ich nicht für jedes Video eine eigene DVD verschwenden. Gedacht ist die DVD dann für einen DVD-Player, von dem ich vermute, dass er mit der Methode "Daten DVD nehmen, Videos draufbrennen und fertig", nicht wirklich klarkommt (mit einer CD hat das nicht funktioniert), lediglich im "richtigen DVD-Format", also mit den ganzen .infos, .vobs usw. kann der etwas anfangen.

In dieses Format konvertiere ich immer mit "SUPER", welches aber nich in der Lage ist, aus mehreren Videos eine DVD zu machen. Mein Ziel ist jetzt, dass mit einem kostenlosen Programm aus mehreren Video-Dateien (egal ob schon im DVD-Format oder nicht) eine DVD bzw. einmal dieses DVD-Format erstellt wird, welches dann gebrannt werden kann. Per Sony Vegas alle Videos zusammenzuschneiden ist mir etwas zu Banane, dann muss man ja deses mal bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt vorspulen. Ich suche also nach einer Möglichkeit, die Viedos so zu brennen, dass man mit den Standard-Tasten auf dem DVD-Player "nächster Track und vorheriger Track) einfach zur nächsten Serie springen kann.

Ist das mit Freeware möglich oder muss ich doch alles zusammenshneiden? Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Kubiac (3. März 2011)

Ist in Windows Vista und 7 integriert, es nennt sich Windows DVD Maker. 
Damit kannst du eine normale DVD mit Menü erstellen und brennen.


----------



## huntertech (4. März 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich möchte ja ohne Menü. Wenn ich beim DVD Maker endlosschleife statt Menü wähle, kann man dann trotzdem zwischen den Videos, also von Track zu Track springen oder führt dann keine Möglichkeit an nervigem Rumgespule vorbei?


----------



## Tenshou (29. März 2011)

Die Video Daten auf ein DVD brennen und dann Apspielen. 
Der Player hat eigentlich ein eigenes Menü zum wählen der Daten.
Dafür muss das Videoformat aber voll kompatiebel mit dem DVD Player sein.
Versuche mit SUPER mal eine .avi Datei mit nicht sehr großer Auflösung zu erstellen. 
Damit sollte jeder Player zurechtkommen. Manche unterstützen kein HD.
Wenn es mit z.B. 720x480 klappt kannst du ja eine höhere nehmen und irgendwann
ist es dann zu viel. Dann kommt z.B. "Unsupported Format"


----------



## huntertech (29. März 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass unsere Schukplayer das können (sehr alte und billige Dinger). Die sind mit allem überfordert, was nicht korrekt im passenden Format ankommt  Aber trotzdem danke, werde dann aber wohl weiter 1 DVD / Folge benutzen.


----------



## Tenshou (29. März 2011)

Dann würde ich keine DVD verwenden. Sondern einfache 700MB Rohlinge.


----------



## huntertech (30. März 2011)

Unsere Schule hat nur DVD-Rohlinge  Aber da ich bald endlich über Satelit aufnehmen kann, passt das schon, dann sind diese Folgen etwa 2GB groß.


----------

